

Stack Overflow Style Notifications - Jquery Tutorial - thinkbohemian
http://www.thinkbohemian.com/2010/04/22/stack-overflow-style-notifications-using-jquery/

======
thinkbohemian
I was curious how to achieve their notifications without any server side
scripting. Let me know what you think.

